# Bamma 15



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE:

BAMMA 15
AT THE COPPER BOX ARENA, LONDON (UK)
5TH APRIL 2014

TICKETS GO ON SALE THIS WEEK

BAMMA IS BROADCAST ON 5* IN THE UK, AXS-TV IN THE US, KIX IN ASIA, ABU DHABI TV IN THE MIDDLE EAST,THE FIGHT NETWORK IN CANADA, EXTREME SPORTS CHANNEL IN EUROPE, SETANTA IN AFRICA, SONY IN RUSSIA & TRANSYLVANIA MEDIA IN ROMANIA.

BAMMA is brought to you in Association with:
Lonsdale & Sports Direct - The Official Equipment Partners of BAMMA
Safe MMA - Independent British Medical Organisation

March 4th, 2014 - Europe's flagship Mixed Martial Arts promotion, BAMMA, is proud to announce that BAMMA 15 will take place at the Copper Box in London on 5th April. Located in London's Olympic Park in Hackney Wick, the iconic Copper Box Arena is a multi-sport venue which was famously used for the Summer Olympics in 2012. The fight card is to be announced shortly and tickets go on sale this week.

BAMMA's Director, Ashley Bothwell said:

"It's exciting for BAMMA to be holding an event in the Olympic Park at the Copper Box, as it carries a huge sporting legacy. 5th April will see the coming together of months of preparation for the fighters as all their hard work and sacrifice boils down to a few explosive, intense minutes. It is fitting that these crucial minutes should share a home with so many elite and aspirational sporting memories."


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

First two matchups have been announced

Oli Thompson Vs. Gzim Salamani - http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/03/04/oli-thompson-vs-gzim-salmani-to-headline-bamma-15

Wayne Murrie (c) Vs. Leon Edwards (BAMMA British WW Title) - http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/03/05/wayne-murrie-vs-leon-edwards-at-bamma-15


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sticky Sticky!


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice. We will be going quiet until next week as that small regional promotion is on town UFA or something anyway we will just get lost in the noise.

I've seen the fightcard now and I'd be interested to hear peoples thoughts on who they'd like to see. 

There's no Daley or Wallhead planned to be on the card currently.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

CW have announced signing Wallhead. Is this like short term loan or is he gone from BAMMA?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

According to Twitter it's a 5-fight exclusive deal, weird cos I'm sure he signed a multi-fight deal with BAMMA just a couple of events ago.. ??


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

He felt it was time to move on as he wasn't interested in a rematch with Ellis. It's OK it was an agreeable split. The doors open for his return down the line if he so decides.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Weird as he beat Ellis, in the eyes of many. And could've claimed the belt in a rematch.

Hope his good buddy Daley does better in BAMMA.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Losing Wallhead is a blow but understandable, BAMMA usually does 3 events a year and CW already have their third event of 2014 lined up for the end of this month.

BAMMA Guy, any plans to increase the amount of events?

On topic we've got to see at least one of:
Paul Daley, Mansour Barnaoui, Max Nunes or Eddy Ellis.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Third fight announced today in the shape of Colin "Freakshow" Fletcher Vs. "Lionheart" Tony Hervey http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/03/09/freakshow-joins-the-bamma-15-lineup

There are still plans to do 6 shows this year. We have a fairly quick turnaround on the next few shows.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.bamma.com/events/bamma-15

According to the website we have 5 fights ready to go!

I like all 5 of the matches, especially the Flyweight fight.. arguably the top 2 european prospects at that weightclass.

Read on Twitter Tim Menzies-Lewis Monarch is the next one to be announced.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok so a bunch of fights have been announced over the last coupe of days.

Ali Arish Vs. Ryan Scope

Ed Arthur Vs. Nathaniel Wood

Josh Bangert Vs. Mo Lasladj

Alex Montagnani Vs. Nathan "Mr Bag N Tag" Jones

Dyson Roberts Vs. Jefferson "Shadow Demon Blaximus" George


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Added to the lineup is the BAMMA World Featherweight Title fight with Tom Duquesnoy facing off against fellow (Undefeated) Frenchman Tony Violet.

http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/03/24/tom-duquesnoy-set-for-bamma-15-world-title-fight

Here's the current lineup

HEAVYWEIGHT BOUT
OLI THOMPSON VS. GRIZM SELMANI

WORLD FEATHERWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
TOM DUQUESNOY VS. TEDDY VIOLET

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT
COLIN FLETCHER VS. TONY HERVEY

BAMMA LONSDALE BRITISH WELTERWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
WAYNE MURRIE VS. LEON EDWARDS

BAMMA LONSDALE BRITISH MIDDLEWEIGHT TITLE BOUT
ANDY DE-VENT VS. HARRY MCLEMAN

WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
RYAN SCOPE VS. ALI ARISH 

FLYWEIGHT BOUT
RANY SAADEH VS. MAHMOOD BESHARATE

FEATHERWEIGHT BOUT
RICHARD EDWARDS VS. ANDY CRAVEN

LIGHTWEIGHT BOUT
JACK GRANT VS. JEFFERSON GEORGE

WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
ALEX MONTAGNANI VS. NATHAN JONES

BANTAMWEIGHT BOUT
NATHANIEL WOOD VS. ED ARTHUR

WELTERWEIGHT BOUT
BENNY CARR VS. JACEK TOCZYDLOWSKI

FLYWEIGHT BOUT
MO LASLADJ VS. TBC


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA 15 to be shown on ESPN3 in the US this weekend! http://bamma.com/news/2014/04/03/bamma-strikes-agreement-with-espn3-usa-ahead-of-bamma-15


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Also,

#BAMMA15 to stream LIVE on Facebook on Saturday night http://bamma.com/news/2014/04/03/bamma-15-streams-live-worldwide-on-facebook


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Still on Channel 5 or will I have to catch it on FB?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

For this event on Facebook.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> For this event on Facebook.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


If I'm right it starts in 20 minutes? I can't find the link on facebook or anything though. I'm assuming it'll be posted at the time.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If I'm right it starts in 20 minutes? I can't find the link on facebook or anything though. I'm assuming it'll be posted at the time.


Stream starts at 7PM, some of the pre lims fights wont be on the stream.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Stream starts at 7PM, some of the pre lims fights wont be on the stream.


Apparently none of them are on the stream, according to me and most of FB's error message lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Switched from Chrome to IE and it worked. What alternative universe is this?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ali -1
Scope - 1

You can see that Scope is a good fighter he's just too scared of his opponent's record.

EDIT: Scope started to land with the hands, had his tired opponent against the cage, then clinched. He needs MUCH more killer instinct.

Hard to say what BAMMA should do with him next. He might have the confidence to go in there against a like levelled opponent, but how can Ali be above if Scope just won?

EDIT 2: Frank Trigg: "What the hell are we doing?" lmao. I guess this is why prelims exist.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Ali -1
> Scope - 1
> 
> You can see that Scope is a good fighter he's just too scared of his opponent's record.
> ...


If Scope resigns with BAMMA he should go against the winner of the next fight (Murray-Edwards).


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I think this should be posted in the UFC forum, just this once.

I know it doesn't belong there but I bet theres a ton of people that don't check this thread because its not that relevant to them. But it'll be a shame for them to miss out on some free quality MMA.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> If Scope resigns with BAMMA he should go against the winner of the next fight (Murray-Edwards).


My BAMMA knowledge = Reid Vs Kong and the last event, so I wouldn't know THAT much just yet haha.

The fight after that one was pretty bad. Nothing much to comment on it. I dislike how there's titles like British Champion. Just have the BAMMA championships?

EDIT: I don't remember much of the fight, but in my glitched sig that got deleted (KEEPS happening) I had Tom Duqesnoy (?) in my sig, so looking forward to this one.

EDIT 2: Great first round by Duquesnoy. I could easily see the UFC scooping him up sooner or later. I'd love if they got him in a season of TUF or something.

EDIT 3: Amazing performance. Switch from the guard, into the full mount, into the mounted triangle, into the regular triangle. Reminds me of Maia's slam on Sonnen into it. Sorry BAMMA GUY, you're not holding onto him


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

France has a decent pool of fighters at the moment, big shame it's still not legal there.

Murray-Edwards should be next (i think!), Murray is a comfortable favourite and regarded as one of the best UK prospects.

As for the British belts, I agree and to be honest a promotion like BAMMA doesn't really need any belts IMO usually when a legit champ comes along he ends up vacating for the UFC anyway.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> France has a decent pool of fighters at the moment, big shame it's still not legal there.
> 
> Murray-Edwards should be next (i think!), Murray is a comfortable favourite and regarded as one of the best UK prospects.
> 
> As for the British belts, I agree and to be honest a promotion like BAMMA doesn't really need any belts IMO usually when a legit champ comes along he ends up vacating for the UFC anyway.


Yeah actually it could be interesting to see a promotion without belts. It always looks bad when nearly every title is vacated.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

FFS, Murray-Edwards must be second last, surprised it's so high up on the card.

Important fight for Freakshow here, if he wins it could line him up for a Barnoui rematch, lose and it's back to Made 4 The Cage mate.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Freaaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkshoooooooooooooow!!!

EDIT: Thanks for watching, live event is over?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

My facebook stream quality is terrible... the video keeps looping.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mine cut off and said live event is over. Sorry BAMMA GUY, but I've switched to firstrow.

EDIT: Herbie 2-1, Freakshow was disappointing.

EDIT 2: Bad decision.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm pleased for Freakshow but he was tripe there, lucky boy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Stream stopped. Great.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Stream stopped. Great.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdfQrVw3vk#t=248

This ones working for me, hope the invite Hervey back he deserves another crack.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep shit's just refreshing the page on youtube. Prizefighter started 40minutes ago so I'm just gonna watch that. If BAMMA doesn't make it on TV again, I'm not going through the bullshit of sitting around looking at blank screens.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPdfQrVw3vk#t=248
> 
> This ones working for me, hope the invite Hervey back he deserves another crack.


Okay that ones working. The one on facebook was redirecting me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just me or does Wayne Murray look like Pat Miletich and GSP had a child?

Not triple posting be hard.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just me or does Wayne Murray look like Pat Miletich and GSP had a child?
> 
> Not triple posting be hard.


Pat Miletich after Botox.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

The guy who won there should be a TV presenter, what a fantastic speaking voice.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Main Event Ollie Thompson vs 3-1 fighter..

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

At 6'1 he's STILL the shorter fighter.

Isn't that actually pretty damn small for a heavyweight? I'm 6' and I see like 10 taller people walking to the shop.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Main Event Ollie Thompson vs 3-1 fighter..
> 
> :thumbsdown:


LOL...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> LOL...


It's a crap record for a main eventer.

This fight is basically being used to put Thompson over as a UK star... could backfire (see; Wallhead-Elis)


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Enjoyed the show, but...

BAMMA GUY.

The production really needs sorting out. The streams were an utter disaster. I went from Facebook to YouTube to first-row then searched for an ESPN stream without luck then back to Facebook.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> It's a crap record for a main eventer.
> 
> This fight is basically being used to put Thompson over as a UK star... could backfire (see; Wallhead-Elis)


I'm guessing you were behind on the stream.

But BAMMA GUY, what Sprite said. I'm cool with it not being on TV but I probably wouldn't bother if there was another event that had me jumping about as much as I was.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm guessing you were behind on the stream.
> 
> But BAMMA GUY, what Sprite said. I'm cool with it not being on TV but I probably wouldn't bother if there was another event that had me jumping about as much as I was.


Aye, your LOL is making more sense now..

I watched the whole thing from Youtube and had no issues at all, bit of lag now and again but nowt I wouldn't get from Wiziwig streams.

BAMMA guy promises a fast turn around and 6 events in 2014 so looking forward to an announcement for BAMMA 16 being set for June.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm guessing you were behind on the stream.
> 
> But BAMMA GUY, what Sprite said. I'm cool with it not being on TV but I probably wouldn't bother if there was another event that had me jumping about as much as I was.


Sprite?

SPRITE?

Consider yourself lucky not to get negged young man.

:hug:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Your real name is now ironic


----------

